# Anybody know the name of this track?



## Soundlex (Jan 5, 2020)

The one you can hear in the first 45s of this:


Thanks in advance VIC people!


----------



## TRKStudios (Jan 8, 2020)

Soundlex said:


> The one you can hear in the first 45s of this:
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance VIC people!




Hey @Soundlex here you go:


----------



## Soundlex (Jan 8, 2020)

TRKStudios said:


> Hey @Soundlex here you go:



Thanks a lot! I found it yesterday in fact when I finally decided to download shazam on my phone...such a nice track!


----------

